# TTC baby #2 come join me :)



## butterfly1808

Hi Ladies 

I had my 1 st child 8 years ago, I am not with her father anymore, Ia not married for 6 months and we have been dating for 6 years, we have been ttc for about 2 1/2 years with no luck, we had went to the Gyno got blood work done and the dye test done, sperm analysis done and everything is good, but I do have a swollen tube but it still spills so that is good both spill! But why is it so difficult to get pregnant, also to all the time we have been together have have not used birth control nor condoms and can't seem to get pg. I am currently 9 dpo please come join me for this journey I with me, I would love to share your journe as well!


----------



## butterfly1808

I am in a wait to see this other doctor! Hopefully I get the questionair in the mail soon then off to get tests done!

my symptoms so far this month is that, I have been cramping since 4 dpo, I had taken a hcg a couple days ago with clear blue faint line came up, so I took a frer and nothing :( took opk today and last night and they are dark don't understand what is up with that!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi, we're also ttc #2! We had difficulties with our first, and now looks like our 2nd. I'm 15dpo but knkw af will show today. We also have never used condoms or bc, so I know the frustration lol. 

Did you happen to test again after the opk? One of my ttc buddies just got her bfp after having dark opks!


----------



## momofadane

Hi Butterfly and DaTucker!!!

I would love to have someone to talk to that understands that getting pregnant doesnt always happen the first time you BD. My Dh and I are TTC #2 also. I have a 19month old that is our little blessing. It took us a year last time with Medication to assist us. Not we are back trying for round 2!!

We too have never used condoms and I have been off BCP for over three years. granted part of that time I was pregnant, but it wasn't the easiest road getting there. 

My husband was placed on testosterone (long before me) little did we know this kills all sperm... sometimes it comes back and sometimes it never does. My husband has been off for 8 months and recently put on HCG and clomid by the fertility specialist. To our surprise its up to over 160 mil. 

For me I completed and HSG... tubes looked good. Was on femara which hopefully got me two mature eggs this month. I triggered on 3/23/15 so I am not supposed to test until 4/7.

If this doesn't work we will have unexplained infertility and try IUI.

GL to you ladies!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi! We are starting to TTC #2 as well! :D


----------



## DaTucker

Hey, I know you, momofadane lol ;) 
Good luck this cycle! And I'm glad to hear his count is back up! I had no idea testosterone kills sperm!! Go figure, right?

I'm CD2 today so obviously nothing will be going on ttc-wise over here for several weeks. Time to sit back, take a deep breath, and CALM DOWN lol


----------



## DaTucker

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi! We are starting to TTC #2 as well! :D

Haha, looks like we're on the same frame of mind!


----------



## momofadane

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi! We are starting to TTC #2 as well! :D

Hello Bubble :)



DaTucker said:


> Hey, I know you, momofadane lol ;)
> Good luck this cycle! And I'm glad to hear his count is back up! I had no idea testosterone kills sperm!! Go figure, right?
> 
> I'm CD2 today so obviously nothing will be going on ttc-wise over here for several weeks. Time to sit back, take a deep breath, and CALM DOWN lol

HAHAHA yes, Hi DaTucker!!! yes we had no idea that it did it either. My DH has had low testosterone for a while, so he was prescribed the meds by our family doctor. We had NO idea it completely stops the body from producing its own natural testosterone and as a result zero swimmers. China uses it as a form of male birth control. And the crazy part was my DH went back to our family doctor upset because he never informed him of this, and the doctor said my DH was wrong... it should make more swimmers because its testosterone. Shows how much he knew.


----------



## DaTucker

Woooow I hope yall are getting a different family dr! That might not be the only thing he's misinformed on! And lol at male birth control! I have a friend who would be very interested to hear this haha!


----------



## My_Story

**Peaks in**

Hey ladies!
We are currently TTC #2 and in month 7...
My journey is in my journal in my signature :thumbup:


----------



## DaTucker

Hi My_Story! Baby dust! It seems #2 is turning out to be pretty difficult for several of us!


----------



## My_Story

Hey DaTucker! 

I'm Sophie! I'm 23 and my DD has just turned 5! OH is 22!
We are currently waiting to O and are CD20! 
Got a IC +OPK yesterday BUT only got "high fertility" on CBFM yesterday and today. I have irregular cycles so god knows!! Normally have 24 day cycles but had chemical pregnancy last cycle. This cycle feels really different! Xx


----------



## Casey3

Can I join you mamas? We are also ttc #2. First kid was an oops so I've never had to try and it's so stressful! We are still Breastfeeding and that is making my cycles very irregular. We have been trying for 5 months, haven't been trying to the point of charting and temping but I have been using opks (why I actually have a cycle...). Fx for everyone!! :)


----------



## K8te

:hi:

Can I join?

Me and DH are about to start TTC for #2

DS is 4 now and he was a surprise bundle of joy so I'm not sure how long TTC #2 will take.

We officially start TTC at the end of April but I'm currently trying temping along with monitoring cm and cp!

Lots of :dust: to all you ladies

X


----------



## momofadane

DaTucker said:


> Woooow I hope yall are getting a different family dr! That might not be the only thing he's misinformed on! And lol at male birth control! I have a friend who would be very interested to hear this haha!

HAHA yes, not going back there!!!




My_Story said:


> Hey DaTucker!
> 
> I'm Sophie! I'm 23 and my DD has just turned 5! OH is 22!
> We are currently waiting to O and are CD20!
> Got a IC +OPK yesterday BUT only got "high fertility" on CBFM yesterday and today. I have irregular cycles so god knows!! Normally have 24 day cycles but had chemical pregnancy last cycle. This cycle feels really different! Xx

Hi Sophie!! Welcome! Im so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy last cycle :( Hopefully the different feeling is a good thing :)



Casey3 said:


> Can I join you mamas? We are also ttc #2. First kid was an oops so I've never had to try and it's so stressful! We are still Breastfeeding and that is making my cycles very irregular. We have been trying for 5 months, haven't been trying to the point of charting and temping but I have been using opks (why I actually have a cycle...). Fx for everyone!! :)

Hi Casey!! Yikes, sounds a little tricky, hopefully the OPK can lead you into the right direction!



K8te said:


> :hi:
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Me and DH are about to start TTC for #2
> 
> DS is 4 now and he was a surprise bundle of joy so I'm not sure how long TTC #2 will take.
> 
> We officially start TTC at the end of April but I'm currently trying temping along with monitoring cm and cp!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all you ladies
> 
> X

Hi K8te!! Welcome and GL to you!!!!



When is everyone testing???


----------



## K8te

I'm currently in my fertile window but I'm very glad we decided to hold off till the end of next month as I feel shocking. I think I have a very bad cold verging on flu. I've been ill for a week and I just want to sleep.

How is everyone else doing?

X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're feeling better soon k8te :hugs:


----------



## K8te

Bevziibubble said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon k8te :hugs:

Thank you O:)

I'm not a good poorly person so I'm hoping I'm lucky and don't get morning sickness :rofl: when we get our :bfp:


----------



## DaTucker

Hey ladies, I had to take a short break while af was here! Also been dealing with a sick baby :( 

k8te, hope you feel better soon!

Hi to everyone else I've missed in the last few days!


----------



## K8te

Oh no hope baby is feeling better datucker! Seems there are a lot of bugs going round at the moment. I think I'm in the middle of my fertile window so looks like my cycle is back to being a 24 day cycle - which is good news for us.


----------



## My_Story

Hey ladies! 
Currently CD24 and FF puts me at 4dpo but I think it may be 5dpo. Symptoms are next to no cm (when checking my cp I get a little white almost EWCM type cm), very tender breasts, pulling feeling lower abdomen, high/firm/closed cp and weeing very frequently.

Yesterday I had agonising pain on my right ovary all day that radiated to my groin and lower back. Unsure what that is! 

Should be testing at 10dpo :thumbup: 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## DaTucker

K8te said:


> Oh no hope baby is feeling better datucker! Seems there are a lot of bugs going round at the moment. I think I'm in the middle of my fertile window so looks like my cycle is back to being a 24 day cycle - which is good news for us.

GL catching that egg!!


----------



## DaTucker

My_Story said:


> Hey ladies!
> Currently CD24 and FF puts me at 4dpo but I think it may be 5dpo. Symptoms are next to no cm (when checking my cp I get a little white almost EWCM type cm), very tender breasts, pulling feeling lower abdomen, high/firm/closed cp and weeing very frequently.
> 
> Yesterday I had agonising pain on my right ovary all day that radiated to my groin and lower back. Unsure what that is!
> 
> Should be testing at 10dpo :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Xx

Only 5 days until testing, then! Those symptoms sound pretty good, especially the feeling in your abdomen!


----------



## momofadane

K8te said:


> I'm currently in my fertile window but I'm very glad we decided to hold off till the end of next month as I feel shocking. I think I have a very bad cold verging on flu. I've been ill for a week and I just want to sleep.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> X

Oh No sorry to here that K8te, there is some nasty stuff going around!!! I got it right when I Ovulated, and so did my DH. It was horrible :( Hope your feeling better!



DaTucker said:


> Hey ladies, I had to take a short break while af was here! Also been dealing with a sick baby :(
> 
> k8te, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Hi to everyone else I've missed in the last few days!

Sick Baby :( there is no worse feeling... hope your little one is feeling better!



My_Story said:


> Hey ladies!
> Currently CD24 and FF puts me at 4dpo but I think it may be 5dpo. Symptoms are next to no cm (when checking my cp I get a little white almost EWCM type cm), very tender breasts, pulling feeling lower abdomen, high/firm/closed cp and weeing very frequently.
> 
> Yesterday I had agonising pain on my right ovary all day that radiated to my groin and lower back. Unsure what that is!
> 
> Should be testing at 10dpo :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Xx

WOW, that sounds pretty good :) I cant wait to see your test results :)
So then you will be testing 4/29? Thats me too... seems so close, yet so far away LOL


----------



## K8te

Ooh GL my_story your symptoms sound really promising!

Thank you ladies I'm getting there but think I'm starting with a chest infection - long sleepless nights are not my friend lol


----------



## My_Story

5/6dpo (CD25)

Same symptoms as 4/5dpo with a glob of White sticky stretchy cm upon checking my cp. Anyone had this on 5/6DPO and got their bfp? :wacko:

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momofadane

Im on progesterone vaginal cream, so I get a whole lotta stuff come out all date from that LOL. Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## DaTucker

K8te said:


> Ooh GL my_story your symptoms sound really promising!
> 
> Thank you ladies I'm getting there but think I'm starting with a chest infection - long sleepless nights are not my friend lol

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DaTucker

My_Story said:


> 5/6dpo (CD25)
> 
> Same symptoms as 4/5dpo with a glob of White sticky stretchy cm upon checking my cp. Anyone had this on 5/6DPO and got their bfp? :wacko:
> 
> Xx


I heard of a lot of women having that before their bfp, but a lot of others swear that you can't really use cm as a symptom bc it varies so much from woman to woman. But I personally think it's a good thing!


----------



## K8te

How are you doing my_story?

We have just returned from an amazing weekend for my brothers wedding, the cough is finally starting to clear up....officially at 2weeks until my next cycle begins ready to catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## DaTucker

Ugh. Ovulating today and we've been so caught up in things that we didn't even take time to dtd. I KNEW I was in my fertile window bc of cm, too :(


----------



## momofadane

AF arrived today... calling my fertility doctor to start IUI this month!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## edithjude

Hello all!

Can I join in? 

I have an 11 month old little boy and this week I just started my first post partum period. We would love our children to be close in age! :thumbup:

Our first pregnancy took two cycles to conceive but ended in miscarriage (blighted ovum), and my son took 4 cycles to conceive. 

Anyone have any luck conceiving on their first cycle? :shrug: I am extremely impatient and would love to conceive right away (who wouldn't??).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Edithjude! Good luck :)


----------



## K8te

I'm with you Edith I would love to conceive on our first cycle but I know there's only about 30% of couples who do.

We can all live in hope and cross our fingers. I am far too impatient I feel like I've been waiting forever as its only really bugged me in the last few months so now it's like counting down to Xmas for my next cycle.

Oh no I'm sorry to hear that Tucker! Did you dtd within 3 days of your Ov? If so you are still in with a chance


----------



## edithjude

Man, is it really only 30%? Sometimes I don't know whether it's better to be cynical or blindly optimistic about conceiving. At least optimism keeps the stress levels down!!

Best of luck to everyone today!


----------



## K8te

It's true I'm afraid but it jumps to 59% for within 3 cycles which is good.

I try to be blindly optimistic but for the most part I'm cynical. I'm lucky in a way that I ov a week after AF finishes so I'm hoping this month we can dtd every other day after AF and up to everyday in my fertile window but nothing ever plans out does it. I think it will happen when it's meant to happen.


----------



## momofadane

edithjude said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> I have an 11 month old little boy and this week I just started my first post partum period. We would love our children to be close in age! :thumbup:
> 
> Our first pregnancy took two cycles to conceive but ended in miscarriage (blighted ovum), and my son took 4 cycles to conceive.
> 
> Anyone have any luck conceiving on their first cycle? :shrug: I am extremely impatient and would love to conceive right away (who wouldn't??).


Welcome Edith!!
It took me 10 months to conceive our first one. We are working on our second now :)



edithjude said:


> Man, is it really only 30%? Sometimes I don't know whether it's better to be cynical or blindly optimistic about conceiving. At least optimism keeps the stress levels down!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone today!

My Fertility specialist told me the average couple (I am 30 years old) has up to a 15% chance of pregnancy each month. I took Femara last month which made me produce 3 mature eggs instead of the usual one. She told me with three follices I'm still at about 15% ughhhh!!! That cycle led to a BFN. Sounds like you usually get preggo quick... so lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## K8te

Welcome Edith!!
It took me 10 months to conceive our first one. We are working on our second now :)



edithjude said:


> Man, is it really only 30%? Sometimes I don't know whether it's better to be cynical or blindly optimistic about conceiving. At least optimism keeps the stress levels down!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone today!

My Fertility specialist told me the average couple (I am 30 years old) has up to a 15% chance of pregnancy each month. I took Femara last month which made me produce 3 mature eggs instead of the usual one. She told me with three follices I'm still at about 15% ughhhh!!! That cycle led to a BFN. Sounds like you usually get preggo quick... so lots of baby dust to you![/QUOTE]


Sorry for the bfn! The statistics are quite scary aren't they.

How long have you been TTC #2 if you don't mind me asking

:dust:


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies :flower: can I join too?

I have a 16mo baby boy, and we have been NTNP since his birth, and TTC since our wedding in February. We were TTC for over 2 years the first time round so I'm not expecting an easy time of it! Currently on cd 4 so not much going to be happening for a while!

Good luck everyone, it's so exciting :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Hb! Good luck :)


----------



## Hb.x

Thank you! I'm excited but really nervous to starting this journey all over again. Hoping to see some BFPs here soon!


----------



## K8te

:hi: hb and welcome.

Fingers crossed your jounrney is shorter for you this time round 

:dust:


----------



## edithjude

Momofadane: Thanks for sharing your story. Lots of baby dust to you!!! :dust:

Hopefully we all get our BFP's soon! I work part time at a day care, so it makes me even more impatient to see lots and lots of pregnant women walking in.


----------



## momofadane

K8te said:


> Welcome Edith!!
> It took me 10 months to conceive our first one. We are working on our second now :)
> 
> 
> 
> edithjude said:
> 
> 
> Man, is it really only 30%? Sometimes I don't know whether it's better to be cynical or blindly optimistic about conceiving. At least optimism keeps the stress levels down!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone today!
> 
> My Fertility specialist told me the average couple (I am 30 years old) has up to a 15% chance of pregnancy each month. I took Femara last month which made me produce 3 mature eggs instead of the usual one. She told me with three follices I'm still at about 15% ughhhh!!! That cycle led to a BFN. Sounds like you usually get preggo quick... so lots of baby dust to you!Click to expand...


Sorry for the bfn! The statistics are quite scary aren't they.

How long have you been TTC #2 if you don't mind me asking

:dust:[/QUOTE]

Only a few months actually, because we know what to do this time around :) When we were TTC #1 we didnt realize my DH meds killed all his sperm. So now were taking the appropriate road this time to get us a baby :)


----------



## K8te

Oh no that's not good is it, very good that you found out, I've heard a few ladies who have had the same issue with their hubby's medication.

Fingers crossed for a quick BFP for you momofadane


----------



## momofadane

thank you!! yeah we didnt realize until 6 months in and I started researching. Our doctor never told us and it is a very common medication. Luckily its reversible though :)


----------



## K8te

Its good that you did your own research on it then! So glad to hear its all sorted for you :)

Sorry tmi - I'm due the :witch: today I usually wake up, go to ye toilet and she arrives but nothing this morning - I'm doubtful its due to being oh as we didn't bd around ov I don't think. So I checked my cp and its very high and form so I have no idea what's going on, on with my day and hopefully she will arrive at some point today.


----------



## momofadane

K8te said:


> Its good that you did your own research on it then! So glad to hear its all sorted for you :)
> 
> Sorry tmi - I'm due the :witch: today I usually wake up, go to ye toilet and she arrives but nothing this morning - I'm doubtful its due to being oh as we didn't bd around ov I don't think. So I checked my cp and its very high and form so I have no idea what's going on, on with my day and hopefully she will arrive at some point today.

No AF could mean a BFP right?


----------



## K8te

I can secretly wish but I did a test this afternoon, I forgot and then remembered after I had just been to the toilet so not the best time but it was bfn, I thought I saw something faint when it was drying but now it's drie there's def nothing there.

I'm sure she will turn up in the next day or two, could be stress or my cycles just getting back to normal.


----------



## yoshy

Can I join too?
I have a 22 month old son and we've been TTC #2 for 8 months now.
I had a very early mc in October and no luck since then.

Right now I'm on CD17 I think, and I usually ovulate between CD17-19, so should be any day now.
Not hopeful this month due to a bunch of factors, but maybe we'll get lucky...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi, Yoshy! Good luck :D


----------



## K8te

Good luck Yoshy


----------



## edithjude

Best of luck Yoshy!


----------



## K8te

Still no sign of AF - tested this morning - knocked over the dish that I use to dip so I had about half a cm to be able to dip with so might have to try again this afternoon or later this morning - I thought I saw a line but I can't decide if its an indent or not


----------



## Rozie_1985

Hi ladies hope it's ok to stop by, currently have 1 little boy who will be 5 in May and just decided to try for our 2nd. On CD4 at the moment and just trying to suss out my cycle. Took 2 months last time to concieve our little man so praying it's the same this time along. Good luck to you all!! I just want my O days to hurry up now so badly!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Rozie!


----------



## K8te

Good luck Rozie hopefully your stay will be short.

Fantastic that you got your BFP quickly last time, fingers crossed it's the same again.

How long are your usual cycles?


----------



## Rozie_1985

Thanks ladies appreciate the welcome. Well they used to be 28 but I'm thinking more around the 31-37 now which is strange. I might be wrong tho as have been on and off the pill the past 6 months x


----------



## K8te

Hopefully once the pill is out of your system you regulate and can figure out your cycles :thumbup:


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey All. . I am going to try for baby no 2 next month  can't wait. We have a 3 1/2 year old at the mo x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello! :hi: Best of luck :)


----------



## K8te

Good luck x


----------



## Hb.x

Good luck ladies!


----------



## K8te

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Well I've had the shock of my life this afternoon. My AF is a few days late but we really didn't dtd around Ov as far as I can remember and it def wasn't on ov day but this afternoon I did a test and got my :bfp: 

Hubby is home in an hour so I can't wait to tell him

Good luck everyone 

Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Hb.x

Omg congratulations!!! That's brilliant news!! :flower::baby:


----------



## K8te

Thank you I'm still in shock. Bought a cb digi but going to wait a few more days I think, i daren't use it yet as I know they aren't as sensitive and my super drug test wasn't overly strong


----------



## momofadane

Yay K8te!!!!!
thats wonderful news so so so excited for you!!!!
I had an ultrasounds yesterday that should I have two follicles so I am doing my IUI wednesday. We shall see if this is our month!!


Welcome babyno1 - Sounds like you had lots of baby dust sent your way for the first one. Wishing you the best of luck for baby# 2


----------



## BabyNo1

Thank you .. super excited x


----------

